# New to me



## Lizzie P (Aug 3, 2008)

Afternoon all
I'm so pleased I found this site and that so many people share my love of words.  I am a secret scribbler of short stories .They're probably pretty bad, so it's OK if it's only me who reads them!)  Some of you write some good stuff though.  I'm having a ball working through it all.
I've never done this global thing before.  Coming from l'il old England and being close to retirement it's quite a surprise to me.
I know I'm going to love it though,
Jolly good.

Lizzie P


----------



## Sam (Aug 3, 2008)

Hello, and let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Lizzie. I'm sure you'll fit right in. 

I'd love to read some of your short stories. 

Explore and enjoy!


----------



## terrib (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome Lizzie Lou....glad to have you...


----------



## lilacstarflower (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Lizzie. I look forward to reading some of your short stories!


----------



## Tiamat (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Lizzie and welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you.


----------



## flashgordon (Aug 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, glad to have you with us.


----------



## ohdear (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Lizzie
Cornwall is such a beautiful place.
Does it inspire any of your stories?
Have fun here, such a wonderful place to explore, but be warned, it is HIGHLY addictive.


----------



## OtherWorlds (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Lizzie P. England, huh? I'd love to visit there (or anywhere outside the U.S.) but somehow I get the feeling its never gonna happen. *Sigh*. 

Anyway, welcome to the site.


----------



## Shinn (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey there and welcome.


----------



## petronella64 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello, Lizzie, can't wait to read your stories.


----------



## Sen Yama (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice to have you here!


----------



## virginia (Aug 8, 2008)

Lizzie, hi!

I've been meaning to greet you for days and welcome you to WF, but I'm sorry I only just got here again. 

And I bet you're in bed because it's late in the UK and yes, I'm here too. But not in beautiful Cornwall - though I know it well, used to live in Plymouth (son's father in Camborne!) - no, I'm in London - regretfully now that I'm disabled (see Profile). And I'm sorry, I'm only telling you this because you say you're in health care and I see you're near my age and you're in the same country!

Here, you're a writer. And quite right, I must let you get on with it. And bring those short stories out of their clandestine confines. I look forward to reading them.

It's great that you found the site, Lizzie, and are getting used to using this cyber space. I've only just got the hang of it myself - if, indeed, I have - never too old, huh?!

Hope you enjoy it.

Virginia


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nickie (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello to you, Lizzie, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

